# Question about Anxiety



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

Just wondering what in the world you need to do to get some anti-anxiety medicine?!?! I went to my second GI today. My first GI would not give me any anti-anxiety medicine, so I decided to see another one. The doctor I saw today said that the combo of Bentyl and fiber that I'm currently taking should help me. I informed her that I recently took some Xanax (that I got from my Dad) and it help enormously. I also told her that I have experienced anxiety attacks and have noticed that my IBS gets worse with stress and anxiety. She agreed and said that those types of medicines do help patients with IBS. I finally thought she was going to prescribe some. She asked me if I had been on any anti-depressant or anti-anxiety pills before. I told her yes that about 3 years ago I was because I was having personal problems and that I didn't have IBS at the time. She referred me back to the Psychiatrist (spelling) that prescribed them to me. I don't understand why she couldn't just prescribe something!?!?







I'm so tired of wasting time going to doctors when they don't even help! Ugh.


----------



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

I think that many doctors are as ill-informed or ignorant about IBS as they are about depression and anxiety. As a fellow sufferer of all three, I've learned to be much more assertive, even aggressive with my doctor. If you've done your own research on an anti-depressant/anti-anxiety med and truly believe that it's what will be best for you, ask your doctor specifically about putting you on that medication, instead of waiting for him/her to suggest it. My doctor is great, but I have to admit that anti-depressant meds are not his strongpoint, so I tell him exactly what my symptoms are and then suggest the meds I'd be willing to try. Then we go over the possible (textbook) side effects, etc. and I don't leave the office until we come to a compromise (basically, me getting my way - LOL!). I think it's very important to have a good relationship with your doctor - I've had the same one for 10 years, so he knows all about my past medical/emotional history. If you feel that your doctor is in any way dismissive or just plain unhelpful, I would seriously consider trying a new one. Otherwise, next time you go, tell her exactly how you're feeling and what you want to try to take/do to resolve this - it's also helpful if you come in with your own research/information. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Really focus on your panic attacks when you talk to the doctor. Right away she prescribed Klonopin and Xanax for me when she heard I was still having some minor troubles, even though I take Effexor XR every day.You might want to ask your dr. about Effexor. It's a great drug for anxiety. It cleared up most of my panic attacks, and if I was having a particularly bad day, I had the Klonopin and Xanax to fall back on.I hope this helps and you can get some relief.


----------

